# Help me find a thread. Rubber in between scraper bar and snowblower.



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Tis the season, almost.
Time to start getting in gear.

I can't find the thread now, but I believe a member here put a piece of rubber between their scraper bar and blower that would touch the pavement and save the scraper bar from wearing out.
Sounds like a interesting idea.
I would either like a link to the thread or link to where to buy this piece of rubber.
Thanks.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome chargin. Sounds like you have been lurking for a while, so way to get your first post out of the way.
I don't remember seeing a rubber scraper bar, but I made one of plastic. The machine hasn't been operable for a few years so I still don't know how well it works (if at all). This year though!
I do wish mine was 3/4 thick instead of 1/2 inch just because it is a very heavy blower. 
Link
Hopefully someone will remember the thread you are talking about with the rubber version. I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You're right, the season is getting close! Welcome to SBF. I don't remember the rubber scrapper bar thread myself, and I did a quick search using "rubber scrapper". I didn't find one, but then, I haven't looked at every single post that came up yet either.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I know they make snownlower plows with a rubber edge (this is for use 2 stage blowers for light snowfalls or for slush).

They have a rubber edge for keeping the pavement from beig scratch.

I.M.A.C. Attachment SP 34 Slush Plow 34" Snow Blower Plow Blade Attachment

Also the discuss about this at a plowing forum

Steel Edge on a Concrete Driveway - Snow Plow Forum - Let's Talk Snow Discussion Forums

The idea is the same.

What I will do is get some material (same as for an impeller kit) and install it on front of the scraper bade (if there is enough clearance) and adjust the scraper bar about 1/2" higher then the "rubber" strip. This will make the blower clean down to the pavement without leaving any marks. The dowside is that it will not scrape hard packed snow as the metal scraper would. Also you will have to use some plastic side skids for the same purpose.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Not sure about the scraper … were you perhaps thinking about the high density polyethylene (HDPE) guys were adding to the skid shoes? A few of the members used a kitchen cutting board for the material.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Chargin. :white^_^arial^_^0^_


Not sure about the rubber but have seen the threads on using HDPE (plastic cutting board) to make scrapers and skids.

The rubber idea is interesting as you could likely move the rubber closer or even against the ground and it wouldn't leave marks on your driveway from scarping or rust in your garage or storage area if it sat in a puddle.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I had a rubber egde on my 10 foot plow that I used for the town I live in. It worked excellent and hardly wore at all in the same amount of time I would have had to put on at least a half dozen steel edges. The only difference is there was a lot of weight on the plow blade but I do like this idea so the snowblower doesn't stop when I hit a crack and hit me you know where.


----------

